# how to share this...



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

I am working on a massive five part story and I really need some feedback about the summary. The only problem is that I can't post it in this thread and I can't post it on FA because I can't make an account yet. (they STILL won't let people register). does anybody know if there is any way I can share it with the community since I can't do it without breaking forum rules?


----------



## pookie-kun (Jul 14, 2010)

Well in any case, you can search online for websites. 
You can even use Deviantart.com if needed.
But google/ask.com and look up websites.
You may just find a place to upload your 
work to show- and perhaps get a few reviews.


----------



## Bando (Jul 14, 2010)

You can register my email, there's a sticky on it somewhere.


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

pookie-kun said:


> Well in any case, you can search online for websites.
> You can even use Deviantart.com if needed.
> But google/ask.com and look up websites.
> You may just find a place to upload your
> work to show- and perhaps get a few reviews.


 
*facepalm

I can't believe I didn't think about Deviant Art. thanks for the help, I'm gonna make an account right now


----------



## Pine (Jul 14, 2010)

okay, I got it up 

now, this is NOT my story I am working on right now...but a summary/character bio/everything else I made BEFORE I started on the story.

THIS CONTAINS SPOILERS

so it is your choice if you want to read this or wait until I am done with the full story. If you want to know about this story without too many spoilers, I recommend scrolling down to Part 1 under Summaries and just reading that.

http://pineapple92.deviantart.com/art/67-Summary-SPOILERS-171249696

have fun, and PLEASE leave me some feedback so I can know what's good or what needs work. positive and negative is ok by me.


----------

